# reef salt bad batch :(



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

i just tested my reef salt ( seachem reef salt mix) because ive noticed REALLY high level of calcium. so i was told to test my salt in the bucket that is pre mixed before i add it to the tank. well i guess i got owned. the salt mix was reading over 700ppm calcium. im contacting seachem to see what they can do. but im not expecting much because i dont see how they would help. shipping a new one would be way to costly for them.

all in all im probably switching to instant ocean reef salt or something like kent. any suggestions on this situation would be great.

corals r doing fine though  but if i want sps in the near future i better switch my salt asap. i have quarter of a pale left that i can use only for my qtank.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Buy H2Ocean from SUM.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Buy H2Ocean from SUM.


was thinking about it but its on the pricey side for me. i think im going to do reef crystals. a lot of ppl are using it no problem. i might consider red sea coral pro as its good i heard to. it all comes down to cost.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

peacocks said:


> was thinking about it but its on the pricey side for me. i think im going to do reef crystals. a lot of ppl are using it no problem. i might consider red sea coral pro as its good i heard to. it all comes down to cost.


i use reef crystal  and AK is having a pre boxing day sale for 40$ 200g worth of salt.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

thmh said:


> i use reef crystal  and AK is having a pre boxing day sale for 40$ 200g worth of salt.


Sorry who is ak. And location I would go and grab that for sure


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

peacocks said:


> Sorry who is ak. And location I would go and grab that for sure


Aquatic kingdom, dundas street.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

How in the world did you NOTICED HIGH LEVEL OF CALCIUM

I doubt that seachem produces crap, but your test result is more possible to be inaccurate

I never buy buckets, because for your knowledge, many components of the salt are getting to the bottom and you can not mix the whole bucket before making a water.

That is I use just 200G packages and there are 4 pieces, which very easy to mix

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

I use the api test kit. I ordered the rest sea package kit so I'll recheck with that

QUOTE=sig;284257]How in the world did you NOTICED HIGH LEVEL OF CALCIUM

I doubt that seachem produces crap, but your test result is more possible to be inaccurate

I never buy buckets, because for your knowledge, many components of the salt are getting to the bottom and you can not mix the whole bucket before making a water.

That is I use just 200G packages and there are 4 pieces, which very easy to mix[/QUOTE]


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

trow API test to the garbage and do not panic. wait for new test kit arrive. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

sig said:


> trow API test to the garbage and do not panic. wait for new test kit arrive.


Is it really that bad. I only got mag all and cal with red sea the others is with my api like ammonia nit etc


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

peacocks said:


> Is it really that bad. I only got mag all and cal with red sea the others is with my api like ammonia nit etc


when your tank will run properly with no algae, you will not need to test ammonia.

You will need mostly Calc and Alcaliny, Probably magnesium, but6 I never tested it and somehow OK..
Just remember - at the moment you will start to play with the chemistry (fast or without understanding what you are doing) you will screw your tank. For full year, I did not test anything and my tank was perfect, because in general salt has all components. (it depends on the size and volume of the SPS) in the system, because you system can consume more that you are adding.
volume of the WC is also important from the chemistry point of view.
I change ~ 50% monthly and people calling me stupid for wasting the money, but when you compare my tank and tanks of the smart ones, it is just LOL

Actually API test for alkalinity is very good and cheap, but make sure you will get SW test kit and check expire date

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

What version of Seachem? I use Aquavitro's Salinity and they have always been bang on bucket after bucket.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Is there a diff between bagged bulk salt or bucket salt? And what would I do wotht the bag one I need a bucket that seals right


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"That is I use just 200G packages and there are 4 pieces, which very easy to mix"

Best possible way to buy salt. May go back to IO in a while for that very reason.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> "That is I use just 200G packages and there are 4 pieces, which very easy to mix"
> 
> Best possible way to buy salt. May go back to IO in a while for that very reason.


I bought reef crystal 200g from an for 39 I got the last one what luck. Ryan's timing is perfect lol
.


----------

